

Video Game Copyright Law Explained by Pac-Man, Donkey Kong and Zombie Decapitation - teachingaway
http://adlervermillion.com/copyright-illustrated-video-game-clones/

======
teachingaway
edited the title to simply "Copyright Law Illustrated: Video Game Clones"

